# After Sex



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

What do you and or your SO do after sex?

Cuddle up together and enjoy the glow?

Race to the bathroom and clean up?

Discuss what just happened and what you enjoyed or would like to do to make it better?

Turn on the TV?

Or just turn over and fall asleep??


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Race to cleanup and do other stuff, at least that's what I remember


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Usually cuddle for a few minutes, then she goes to clean up and comes back to bed for another cuddle for about 5-10 minutes. We sometimes discuss what happened, what we like, etc. 

We never go to sleep because we never have sex before bedtime.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmm. Immediately after will be spent cuddling up, enjoying the glow. Then a bit of cleanup. Then usually naked tv watching time. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Usually we cuddle, sometimes talk, and often fall asleep that way for a short time. Half the time when we reawaken, we'll go for another round, and the rest of the time will get up, clean up, and go back to whatever we were doing earlier.


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Either clean up or cuddle. We had a weird habit of making love around 4~5am in the morning, so if I'm diligent I'll goto bathroom and get her a warm towel, if not we pass out.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

As I recall, my wife started the practice of jumping up right afterwards and moving on to other stuff. Hmmmmmm,mm,


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

